# Word for today Tuesday, June 14,2011



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Mark 11.22-25

"Have[URL="http://niv.scripturetext.com/mark/11.htm#footnotesf"] faith in God," Jesus answered. "I tell you the truth, if anyone says to this mountain, 'Go, throw yourself into the sea,' and does not doubt in his heart but believes that what he says will happen, it will be done for him. Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours. And when you stand praying, if you hold anything against anyone, forgive him, so that your Father in heaven may forgive you your sins." [/URL]


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

and the prayers were answered. I got the best news last night from MD Anderson: I am healed ---> NO CANCER!!! 
Thank you Lord!

Luke 17:15 And one of them, when he saw that he was healed, turned back, and with a loud voice glorified God,


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Praise report*

Great is The Lord and Greatly to be Praised.
Amen.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

catndahats said:


> and the prayers were answered. I got the best news last night from MD Anderson: I am healed ---> NO CANCER!!!
> Thank you Lord!
> 
> Luke 17:15 And one of them, when he saw that he was healed, turned back, and with a loud voice glorified God,





melvinrod said:


> Great is The Lord and Greatly to be Praised.
> Amen.


How Awesome! Hallelujah! Praise God!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

catndahats said:


> and the prayers were answered. I got the best news last night from MD Anderson: I am healed ---> NO CANCER!!!
> Thank you Lord!
> 
> Luke 17:15 And one of them, when he saw that he was healed, turned back, and with a loud voice glorified God,


Great news!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

That is better than a Hallelujah! What a glorious sovereign GOD!


----------

